# Why does make chromium browser pulls in python27



## Alain De Vos (Apr 14, 2020)

In make.conf I have: 

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= python=3.7
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= python3=3.7
```

So I wonder why make chromium pulls in python27?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2020)

Because it's a build  dependency and it's explicitly set to 2.7:

```
USES=           bison cpe desktop-file-utils dos2unix gl gnome jpeg localbase:ldflags \
                ninja perl5 pkgconfig python:2.7,build shebangfix tar:xz xorg
```

Note  the `python:2.7,build`: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/uses-python.html


----------



## Lamia (Apr 14, 2020)

Several ports/packages still require py27 as build dependency.


----------

